
Tesla released video of a car driving itself - c54
https://www.tesla.com/videos/full-self-driving-hardware-all-tesla-cars
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12748863).

~~~
berberous
For what it's worth, I don't think you should have merged these stories. This
is about the video, which was released a full day later. Curious to hear
people's take on the video without wading through the old comments. You also
now have people who wont notice that there's something new to discuss.

~~~
Guest98123
Agreed, I watched the video and came here to see related comments. Now I need
to wade through the other topic that I read yesterday, searching for new ones
related to this post. In short, I'm off to Reddit to find a post about the
video.

------
t0mbstone
Can we please leave the comments here? I just want to see what people have to
say about what I saw in the video...

------
falcolas
I want to be optimistic, I really do.

Winter is here, however, I'm looking forward to roads covered with snow,
slush, ice, and animals. I'm looking forward to winds in excess of 30mph
driving snow across the highway, limiting visibility to a hundred feet or so.
I'm looking forward to inexperienced folks driving on ice and snow and being a
good 20mph below the rest of the traffic.

People can barely handle these roads (a two day snow storm last week put
dozens of cars and semis in the ditch); I'm not sure how a Tesla will handle
them. What will it look for when there are no lines on the road to be seen?
How will it know the difference between slush, powdered snow, and plowed snow
(which is only slightly less hard than a concrete barrier)?

I'm sure the answer is currently "don't allow automatic driving", but these
kinds of conditions can reign over half the year in the mid-west; what value
is a self driving car which _can 't_ half the time?

~~~
efsavage
What is the value of a "computer" that does math barely faster than a human?
What is the value of a motorized vehicle that is slower and more expensive
than a horse?

Remain optimistic.

~~~
falcolas
What is the use of a laserdisk system? What is the use of Moller Sky Cars?
What is the use asbestos?

For every successful technology, another ten technologies have fallen by the
wayside due to cost, complexity, or unknown unknowns. I firmly see self
driving cars in that category until a fundamental shift in our ability to
program occurs.

My ultimate fear is that the programs that will be responsible for making
hundreds of decisions every second are still being written by people like us.
Not NASA engineers, who will spend millions of dollars verifying all of their
code; who spend years writing a few thousand lines of code to an incredibly
tight spec.

Instead, they are people who are looking at data and going "that's our
integration testing right there." Who write big, complicated bits of code
which takes several seconds to render text on our screens and think "Yeah,
that's good enough." Who look at accidents their cars have been in and go,
"That's totally the driver's fault," instead of saying, "Here's how we will
stop that from ever happening again."

------
ChuckMcM
Great demo. Curious if there were outtakes. It occurred to me when it parked
itself that cars will probably want to distinguish subtle differences in
parking spaces (like handicapped, loading, etc.)

